# Anavar Only cycle log



## Boshboshbosh

Hi Guys

having done lots of reading I have decided to do my first cycle, Anavar only.

I managed to pick up some pro-chem var, 50mg tabs and got 60 of them,

I started yesterday night and below is the cycle.

Pro-Chem Anavar, 100mg ED 30 days (might lengthen cycle of move down to 75mg depending on results/if I experience any sides)

Starting stats:

5'9"

14st 3lb

around 16% BF

Deadlift: 130KG - 6 reps

Squat: 130KG - 6 reps

Bench: 140KG is my 1RM (can do 130kg for 3 reps)

Goals from cycle: rip it up basically, I want to reach 10% body fat, either on this cycle or by the end of the year, Im going for a lean toned shape so chose anavar as have heard a lot about it (however there are mixed reviews!)

Diet:

quite lean, sticking to 2200-2300 calories per day, not doing keto... reduced carbs to around 90-100g per day, this is from bergen toast, oats and wholemeal pasta. (oat pre and post workout, pasta lunch, toast at breakfast with protein shake and eggs)

aiming for 200-250g protein per day. low sats fats.

Training:

Mon - 30 mins Run, Big Legs,Triceps, Abs

Tues - Back, Biceps

Weds - Rest

Thurs - Shoulders, Abs

Fri - 30 mins run, big abs, calves

Sat - Chest, Triceps

Sun - Shoulders, Abs

Its day 2 now, going to do some cardio tonight and a full body conditioning workout to get a sweat on! was gonna have a rest day but I didnt train sunday, getting on the above soon as though

I know the above isnt perfect but fits around my lifestyle and training times/style,

Im not sure how soon var kicks in but im looking forward to the results from it! Ill keep you informed on progress

Heres a pic of me now.... its not pretty sorry haha! Im hoping to show weekly progress pics. basically my main goal is to shift the fat while keeping my muscle and to finally get a 6 pack!


----------



## musio

kicks in around week 2/3

you'll want do do more than 30 days of this.. Do some reading

good luck!


----------



## snakebulge

Good luck with it mate. Am interested to see your results and if you experience any sides. I've subscribed to thread so i can keep up with it. Again, good luck fella!


----------



## Boshboshbosh

musio said:


> kicks in around week 2/3
> 
> you'll want do do more than 30 days of this.. Do some reading
> 
> good luck!


really? see Iv heard different things! Someone told me its a fast acting oral so can kick in a lot sooner, like after a few days, we'll see what happens! im very open to extending the cycle!! 

thanks!


----------



## BigBalls

you bench more than you squat and dead.?????.......sort your training out mate


----------



## adlewar

fair play to you for having a go, think you'll be dissapointed tho...


----------



## defdaz

BigBalls said:


> you bench more than you squat and dead.?????.......sort your training out mate


Read it again. 

Good luck buddy, make the most of it.


----------



## Boshboshbosh

BigBalls said:


> you bench more than you squat and dead.?????.......sort your training out mate


tell me about it! I was training like a dick, Iv started doing squats and deads this past week and a half and im taking it slow as want to get my form right, a PT had a go at me for not doing them haha!

Im all for them now though!! Did 5 sets of squats and 3 of deads last night! still working hard on them!


----------



## BigBalls

sound mate good luck anyway pal 

will be following this thread aswell


----------



## bry1990

BigBalls said:


> you bench more than you squat and dead.?????.......sort your training out mate


if you read it you'll see he actually doesn't.


----------



## Dagman72

8 weeks at 80mg would be worthwhile.

PCT as well.


----------



## Rekless

Good luck mate!


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Dagman72 said:


> 8 weeks at 80mg would be worthwhile.
> 
> PCT as well.


is 100mg over 6 weeks too high?/will i die?  the tabs break in half so could do 75 ed?


----------



## pecman

Good luck with this mate, I'm on it now at 100mg pd, on week 14 now and it's really coming together, doing other compounds too.

Don't beleive in short courses as just when it stats to kick in you come off:confused1:

for 30 days worth you are only doing 4x chest/legs/back etc and it would have only kicked in for approx 1 week.

Not really any sides on this compound either and most say you hold on to what you gain better too.

doesn't effect test production and has hardly any effect if none at all on the liver values unless taken in high dose for a long time.

gives you good hard muscle mate.

Have fun


----------



## doylejlw

i'm currently on 100mg ed running them for 8 weeks and 4 weeks in now.

Weight up from 13st4 to 13st12, bodyfat still the same and beating personal bests every week so far, so more than happy.

Good luck with your cycle mate :thumbup1:


----------



## stevo99

will be keeping an eye on this GL


----------



## Boshboshbosh

pecman said:


> Good luck with this mate, I'm on it now at 100mg pd, on week 14 now and it's really coming together, doing other compounds too.
> 
> Don't beleive in short courses as just when it stats to kick in you come off:confused1:
> 
> for 30 days worth you are only doing 4x chest/legs/back etc and it would have only kicked in for approx 1 week.
> 
> Not really any sides on this compound either and most say you hold on to what you gain better too.
> 
> doesn't effect test production and has hardly any effect if none at all on the liver values unless taken in high dose for a long time.
> 
> gives you good hard muscle mate.
> 
> Have fun


Based on feedback so far I think ill be doing 100mg for 60 days 

Im getting mixed messages regarding PCT, which is annoying, Im gonna do standard nolva clomid PCT but people are telling me not to? what are peoples thoughts on this? I have some Nolva already just incase (1st time using compounds like!)

Ill post todays diet and training up later.

Joz


----------



## im sparticus

ill be watching this thread along with my mate C. as hes about to do a cycle somewhat like this,it also his 1st time.good luck


----------



## pecman

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Based on feedback so far I think ill be doing 100mg for 60 days
> 
> Im getting mixed messages regarding PCT, which is annoying, Im gonna do standard nolva clomid PCT but people are telling me not to? what are peoples thoughts on this? I have some Nolva already just incase (1st time using compounds like!)
> 
> Ill post todays diet and training up later.
> 
> Joz


If it doesn't shut down ya HPTA which i beleive it doesn't then you won't need a pct.


----------



## BigBalls

Thats a myth mate ^^^^^^^


----------



## pecman

BigBalls said:


> Thats a myth mate ^^^^^^^


It may well be mate, I'm just quoting from a steroid book i have.

I have always run it with something else so always done a pct.

The only side i'm aware of is it's a 17-alpha alkylated steroid and will only effect liver values in high dosses.

Doesn't ever effect my test levels..


----------



## stevo99

i think you just need to listen to your body, everyone is different


----------



## Boshboshbosh

tbh I think ill see how it goes, I was going to smash a bottle of Nolvadex XT at the end of the cycle anyway to get my natural test fired up.

Was a rest day today but diet:

Break:

Shake - 30g protein, 3 eggs

2 slices of burgen bread toasted (awesome stuff, complex carbs, protein, flax)

Mid Morning:

Mix of almonds and pistacio nuts

Lunch:

Wholemeal pasta + beef mince, not much pasta

Mis afternoon:

Shake, small amount of mixed nuts

Dinner:

around 200g pork

2 slices bergan

Going to have a shake before bed!

similar diet tommorow going to have a chest, tri's and abs day at the gym aswell!


----------



## snakebulge

Looking good mate. Keep it up and also keep us posted on how the Anavars' effecting you - good and bad! :thumb:


----------



## BigBalls

nolvadex xt is so shiit its unreal mate and i could get 2 full proper pcts for the price of a shiity tub of that....i dont know why anyone would use it..


----------



## Guest

this thread the blind leading the blind ????


----------



## Guest

> tell me about it! I was training like a dick, Iv started doing squats and deads this past week and a half and im taking it slow as want to get my form right, a PT had a go at me for not doing them haha!
> 
> Im all for them now though!! Did 5 sets of squats and 3 of deads last night! still working hard on them!


If you have not done deads and squats or have a good training base you should not be on anything to start with.



> doesn't effect test production and has hardly any effect if none at all on the liver values unless taken in high dose for a long time.


Thats a bolox statement-

it will affect lipid profiles thats for sure



> Good luck with this mate, I'm on it now at 100mg pd, on week 14 now


too much for too long- on that dose for that length it will start to or will shut you down mate thats for sure- it is mild compared to others but taken in high doses for long enough it will shut you down.

Under 40 a day is not going to do allot - over 40 it will suppress the system- different for each individual- for some nothing - a light pct with doeses over 40 will be required


----------



## BigBalls

who you calling blind.....im far from blind when it comes to nutrition and gear mate...i find your post offensive....and you dont wanna p1ss off bigballs mate trust me lol.

no but honestly i know a lot of shiit about a lot of shiit


----------



## Guest

@bigballs

i was not referring to your posts yours are constructive - others are not any well of course


----------



## BigBalls

ill let you off then pal.......muhahahahaha.


----------



## Guest

oh thats a weight off i can tell you


----------



## Boshboshbosh

romper, iv been training 7 years, 1 intensivley, I have been doing deads and squats etc, but not everyones training and nutrition are PERFECT.

I think being up to 130kg's on squat and deads is decent to say iv been doing them properly for a week and a half.

in regards to Nolva XT - I got it really cheap, (£20) so thought id give it a pop from the results id heard about.

Today is a push day, chest, tri's, shoulders 

(decided to do push pull instead of breaking it down into isolation training, might mix if up tho)

im a believer is training what feels like it needs training, if its rested then train it or train it tomorrow.

if there was one way to do things, then everyone would do that, everyone would be ripped and noone would be reading on these forums to learn new things as theyd already know it.


----------



## Guest

> romper, iv been training 7 years, 1 intensivley, I have been doing deads and squats etc, but not everyones training and nutrition are PERFECT.





> tell me about it! I was training like a dick, Iv started doing squats and deads this past week and a half


.


----------



## pecman

romper stomper said:


> If you have not done deads and squats or have a good training base you should not be on anything to start with.
> 
> Thats a bolox statement-
> 
> it will affect lipid profiles thats for sure
> 
> Didn't say it wouldn't pal, I stated that what i read, And if it's bolox try helping the lad out and post some proof on what you know, As you are just adding to the confusion.
> 
> too much for too long- on that dose for that length it will start to or will shut you down mate thats for sure- it is mild compared to others but taken in high doses for long enough it will shut you down.
> 
> Again read what i posted before commenting, I always stack this with other compounds so i will always be shut down, thats why i do pct
> 
> Under 40 a day is not going to do allot - over 40 it will suppress the system- different for each individual- for some nothing - a light pct with doeses over 40 will be required


----------



## Boshboshbosh

"not everyones training and nutrition are PERFECT."

 Its got me from 22st down to 14st mate so must of been doing something right, and iv got a thousand times more confidence then I had.

Anyway, if you dont agree with the cycle thats no problem, treat this thread as an experiment and if I dont do well then you can treat it as a "what not to do"... however fingers crossed I think ill have better results


----------



## pecman

*Anavar (oxandrolone)*

Feb 21, 2009



Oxandrolone


17beta-Hydroxy-17-methyl-2-oxa-5alpha-androstan-3-one

Molecular FormulaC19H30O3Molecular Weight306.44CAS Registry Number53-39-4EINECS200-172-9
Melting point

235-238 ºC

Although Anavar doesn't give users tremendous gains in muscle mass, it is an ideal steroid for burning fat and giving the body a more cut look. Additionally, the muscle mass gained and fat burned tend to be more permanent than with the steroids associated with large muscle mass gains. Anavar also causes more mild side effects limited effect on the liver and comparatively limited effect on the bodys natural sex hormones. Anavar is readily available in foreign countries and on the black market, although it is fairly expensive.

Anavar was the old U.S. brand name for the oral steroid oxandrolone, first produced in 1964 by the drug manufacturer Searle. It was designed as an extremely mild anabolic, one that could even be safely used as a growth stimulant in children. One immediately thinks of the standard worry, "steroids will stunt growth". But it is actually the excess estrogen produced by most steroids that is the culprit, just as it is the reason why women stop growing sooner and have a shorter average stature than men. Oxandrolone will not aromatize, and therefore the anabolic effect of the compound can actually promote linear growth. Women usually tolerate this drug well at low doses, and at one time it was prescribed for the treatment of osteoporosis. As the opinions surrounding steroids began to change in the 1980's, prescriptions for oxandrolone began to drop. Lagging sales probably led Searle to discontinue manufacture in 1989, and it had vanished from U.S. pharmacies until recently. Oxandrolone tablets are again available inside the U.S. by BTG, bearing the new brand name Oxandrin. BTG purchased rights to the drug from Searle and it is now manufactured for the new purpose of treating HIV/AIDS related wasting syndrome.

Anavar is a mild anabolic with low androgenic activity. Its reduced androgenic activity is due to the fact that it is a derivative of dihydrotestosterone (DHT). Although one might think that this would make it a more androgenic steroid, it in fact creates a steroid that is less androgenic because it is already "5-alpha reduced". In other words, it lacks the capacity to interact with the 5-alpha reductase enzyme and convert to a more potent "dihydro° form. It is a simple matter of where a steroid is capable of being potentiated in the body, and with oxandrolone we do not have the same potential as testosterone, which is several times more active in androgen responsive tissues compared to muscle tissue due to its conversion to DHT. It essence oxandrolone has a balanced level of potency in both muscle and androgenic target tissues such as the scalp, skin and prostate. This is a similar situation as is noted with Primobolan and Winstrol, which are also derived from dihydrotestosterone yet not known to be very androgenic substances.

This steroid works well for the promotion of strength and duality muscle mass gains, although it's mild nature makes it less than ideal for bulking purposes. Among bodybuilders it is most commonly used during cutting phases of training when water retention is a concern. The standard dosage for men is in the range of 20-50mg per day, a level that should produce noticeable results. It can be further combined with anabolics like Primobolan and Winstrol to elicit a harder, more defined look without added water retention. Such combinations are very popular and can dramatically enhance the show physique. One can also add strong non-aromatizing androgens like Halotestin, Proviron or trenbolone. In this case the androgen really helps to harden up the muscles, while at the same time making conditions more favorable for fat reduction. Some athletes do choose to incorporate oxandrolone into bulking stacks, but usually with standard bulking drugs like testosterone or Dianabol. The usual goal in this instance is an additional gain of strength, as well as more quality look to the androgen bulk. Women who fear the masculinizing effects of many steroids would be quite comfortable using this drug, as this is very rarely seen with low doses. Here a daily dosage of 5mg should illicit considerable growth without the noticeable androgenic side effects of other drugs. Eager females may wish to addition mild anabolics like Winstrol, Primobolan or Durabolin. When combined with such anabolics, the user should notice faster, more pronounced muscle-building effects, but may also increase the likelihood of androgenic buildup.

Studies using low dosages of this compound note minimal interferences with natural testosterone production. Likewise when it is used alone in small amounts there is typically no need for ancillary drugs like Clomid/Nolvadex or HCG. This has a lot to do with the fact that it does not convert to estrogen, which we know has an extremely profound effect on endogenous hormone production. Without estrogen to trigger negative feedback, we seem to note a higher threshold before inhibition is noted. But at higher dosages of course, a suppression of natural testosterone levels will still occur with this drug as with any anabolic/androgenic steroid and therefore require post cycle therapy to restore the HPTA.

Anavar is also a 17alpha alkylated oral steroid, carrying an alteration that will put stress on the liver. It is important to point out however that dispite this alteration oxandrolone is generally very well tolerated. While liver enzyme tests will occasionally show elevated values, actual damage due to this steroid is not usually a problem. Bio-Technology General states that oxandrolone is not as extensively metabolized by the liver as other l7aa orals are; evidenced by the fact that nearly a third of the compound is still intact when excreted in the urine. This may have to do with the understood milder nature of this agent (compared to other l7aa orals) in terms of hepatotoxicity. One study comparing the effects of oxandrolone to other agents including as methyltestosterone, norethandrolone, fluoxymesterone and methAndriol clearly supports this notion. Here it was demonstrated that oxandrolone causes the lowest sulfobromophthalein (BSP; a marker of liver stress) retention among all the alkylated orals tested. 20mg of oxandrolone in fact produced 72% less BSP retention than an equal dosage of fluoxyrnesterone, which is a considerable difference being that they possess the same liver-toxic alteration. With such findings, combined with the fact that athletes rarely report trouble with this drug, most feel comfortable believing it to be much safer to use during longer cycles than most of other orals with this distinction. Although this may very well be true, the chance of liver damage still cannot be excluded, especially with hogher dosages.

There have a read mate


----------



## pecman

So at a higher dose mate, get a pct sorted, I only read it on 50mg a day stating you don't really need a pct. But your choise on dose.


----------



## Guest

a suppression of natural testosterone levels will still occur with this drug as with any anabolic/androgenic steroid and therefore require post cycle therapy to restore the HPTA.


----------



## Guest

> I'm on it now at 100mg pd, on week 14 now


if you just take var for that amount for that long without anything else you will probrably/definatly get total shut down

I dont know anyone stupid enough to take it for that long- so that is guess work


----------



## Boshboshbosh

all good

to be honest I was leaning towards taking a proper PCT so this is all good - Ill go on climid and Nolva

the cycle im going to do is 6 weeks on 100mg


----------



## Robbyg

You will need a pct with this drug unless your on 20mg per day your ball may not shrink but what you cant see inside you is the problem so always use a pct


----------



## pecman

romper stomper said:


> if you just take var for that amount for that long without anything else you will probrably/definatly get total shut down
> 
> I dont know anyone stupid enough to take it for that long- so that is guess work


Mate i'm not taking it on it's own i'm other compounds with it.

He is talking about taking it for a shorter period!


----------



## hackskii

Wow, I want to interject here.

OK, var by its pharma dose comes in 2.5mg, thats right, 30 years ago when I used it, the dose by pill was just 2.5mg.

Does var shut you down?

Sure it does, so does every steroid if enough is taken.

Over time the longer you are on, the deeper the supression.

I used 75mg var for 7 weeks.

Did I get testicular atrophy?

Absolutly.

Did I get gains?

Yah, but not like a test cycle.

Would I do it again?

Yah, it is mild, and the sides were very low, but so was the gains.

Now, if one was to use low dose HCG along with the var, endogenous testosterone production will still be high due to the HCG, and the var will work the way it is supposed to without lowering endogenous production of testosterone.

Not to mention making recovery far easier.

Over the counter PCT meds are crap, full stop.

Some of them have a combination of AI and SERMs in them.

This sets the stage for estrogen rebounding.

Clomid is used to determine if one is secondary aquired hypogonadism.

100mg of clomid ED for 5 to 7 days doubles LH output and increases FSH by 20% to 50%.

No other SERM nor AI can call this claim.

Clomid is the best and it works and is used in fertility for both men and women.

Why do endo's use clomid and not the other garbage?

Because it works and works well.

To the original poster.

Me personally I would have waited a bit longer and focus on getting your compounds up, then smash through personal bests with the var.

But that is just me.

If you were to use low dose HCG with the var, supression wont be a problem.

If the dose is low enough, then you wont have to worry.

But when guys tell me it has no effect on the HPTA then I just point to my small nuts after my 7 week cycle.

I found myself it is supressive but not terribly in fact the least supressive of all the gear I have used, but also the least gains.

mg per mg, it is weak IMO.


----------



## UKWolverine

I'd def do a PCT why risk losing what you'll gain on cycle. Sure it may not need to be as comprehensive as a test cycle but id def do it, even if its a nolva only like I did.

Stack a lot of creatine with it bro, apparently the strength gains from taking var are down to the compounds ability to increase creatine storage capacity and the corresponding effects on ATP.

Your lipid values will be through the roof after the cycle, but you're a young chap so shouldn't be a huge issue, you could look in to getting some milled flax seed in your shakes as that's supposed to mop up some of the excess cholesterol.

Good luck with it, you will enjoy it when it kicks in. Very good for muscle hardening and vasularity as well as the strength, if you have VAT too it'll help reduce that.


----------



## jonesy1234cas

good luck with this mate

i shall follow it and see how you get on as anavar seems to be common as muck these days lol


----------



## Boshboshbosh

UKWolverine said:


> I'd def do a PCT why risk losing what you'll gain on cycle. Sure it may not need to be as comprehensive as a test cycle but id def do it, even if its a nolva only like I did.
> 
> Stack a lot of creatine with it bro, apparently the strength gains from taking var are down to the compounds ability to increase creatine storage capacity and the corresponding effects on ATP.
> 
> Your lipid values will be through the roof after the cycle, but you're a young chap so shouldn't be a huge issue, you could look in to getting some milled flax seed in your shakes as that's supposed to mop up some of the excess cholesterol.
> 
> Good luck with it, you will enjoy it when it kicks in. Very good for muscle hardening and vasularity as well as the strength, if you have VAT too it'll help reduce that.


yeah VAT is one of my issues, one of the main reasons im taking it is to retain my muscle while I lose fat! and also build on it,

It frustrates me a bit that everyone seems to have an opinion about everything, and everyones opinion is right, and a lot of the contradict haha!

tbh i wanted to do PCT but the guy i got the gear off said I didnt need to, thats why I floated the Q here, ill get some clomid 

had a bit of a **** day at work today and it effected my training

did chest

5x10 reps bench press (max weight was 90kg)

3x10 dips

3x 9 dumbell press

3x 9 dumbell flys

then just left it because I was in a mood haha!!

diet as yesterday pretty much.

this is only day 3 though


----------



## stevo99

keep going, keep updating, all will be good


----------



## snakebulge

Yeah mate. Keep at it and keep us up-to-date. 

As Stevo said, all will be good! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

> Wow, I want to interject here.
> 
> OK, var by its pharma dose comes in 2.5mg, thats right, 30 years ago when I used it, the dose by pill was just 2.5mg.
> 
> Does var shut you down?
> 
> Sure it does, so does every steroid if enough is taken.
> 
> Over time the longer you are on, the deeper the supression.
> 
> I used 75mg var for 7 weeks.
> 
> Did I get testicular atrophy?
> 
> Absolutly.
> 
> Did I get gains?
> 
> Yah, but not like a test cycle.
> 
> Would I do it again?
> 
> Yah, it is mild, and the sides were very low, but so was the gains.
> 
> Now, if one was to use low dose HCG along with the var, endogenous testosterone production will still be high due to the HCG, and the var will work the way it is supposed to without lowering endogenous production of testosterone.
> 
> Not to mention making recovery far easier.
> 
> Over the counter PCT meds are crap, full stop.
> 
> Some of them have a combination of AI and SERMs in them.
> 
> This sets the stage for estrogen rebounding.
> 
> Clomid is used to determine if one is secondary aquired hypogonadism.
> 
> 100mg of clomid ED for 5 to 7 days doubles LH output and increases FSH by 20% to 50%.
> 
> No other SERM nor AI can call this claim.
> 
> Clomid is the best and it works and is used in fertility for both men and women.
> 
> Why do endo's use clomid and not the other garbage?
> 
> Because it works and works well.
> 
> To the original poster.
> 
> Me personally I would have waited a bit longer and focus on getting your compounds up, then smash through personal bests with the var.
> 
> But that is just me.
> 
> If you were to use low dose HCG with the var, supression wont be a problem.
> 
> If the dose is low enough, then you wont have to worry.
> 
> But when guys tell me it has no effect on the HPTA then I just point to my small nuts after my 7 week cycle.
> 
> I found myself it is supressive but not terribly in fact the least supressive of all the gear I have used, but also the least gains.
> 
> mg per mg, it is weak IMO.


nice post hope people read it


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Based on advice from Romps and other posters, iv decided to drop the dose down to 50mg for 40 days, in this time, i shall be training my nuts off and dieting like a dieter 

Ill look forward to it kicking in and seeing the results!


----------



## Robbyg

What sort of hcg dose would be good Scott ?


----------



## UKWolverine

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Based on advice from Romps and other posters, iv decided to drop the dose down to 50mg for 40 days, in this time, i shall be training my nuts off and dieting like a dieter
> 
> Ill look forward to it kicking in and seeing the results!


Good man, you're better off running it longer, as has been said when its starts to kick in you'll be disappointed that you'll soon be coming off.

If you really take advantage of the strength gains with your training (I would recommend strength routine rather than bb routine personally) and your diet is on point, I think you'll be pleased with the cycle. :beer:


----------



## stevo99

UKWolverine said:


> Good man, you're better off running it longer, as has been said when its starts to kick in you'll be disappointed that you'll soon be coming off.
> 
> If you really take advantage of the strength gains with your training (I would recommend strength routine rather than bb routine personally) and your diet is on point, I think you'll be pleased with the cycle. :beer:


what would you say is an ample time wolverine based on your experience?


----------



## UKWolverine

7 - 8 weeks for me, perhaps you could go a touch longer if you add in proviron to help your mood and libido.

I found pumps come first, then strength at the 3rd week which seems to keep increasing, until the mild suppression kicks in when you start to lose a bit of motivation to push it, that's a signal to come off and start PCT IMO.


----------



## stevo99

thats good to know, im thinking of 100mg for 8 weeks with HCG every 5 days

also from a previous post, what is VAT?


----------



## UKWolverine

stevo99 said:


> thats good to know, im thinking of 100mg for 8 weeks with HCG every 5 days
> 
> also from a previous post, what is VAT?


Sounds good man.

VAT stands for Visceral Adipose Tissue, that's the internal fat in your abdominal cavity, the stuff that causes the beer gut look. Not the fat that is covering your abs that's subq.

For me I could do sick ab vacuums, and I still can, doesn't appear to have come back yet, for me at least.


----------



## Boshboshbosh

UKWolverine said:


> Good man, you're better off running it longer, as has been said when its starts to kick in you'll be disappointed that you'll soon be coming off.
> 
> If you really take advantage of the strength gains with your training (I would recommend strength routine rather than bb routine personally) and your diet is on point, I think you'll be pleased with the cycle. :beer:


Strength routine like stronglifts 5x5?

I have been doing 2 stronglifts workouts per week, 2 isolation training and 2 cardio at the mo

been doing that for a couple of weeks


----------



## UKWolverine

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Strength routine like stronglifts 5x5?
> 
> I have been doing 2 stronglifts workouts per week, 2 isolation training and 2 cardio at the mo
> 
> been doing that for a couple of weeks


Stronglifts would be very good mate, you progress quickly with that program, even more so when the var kicks in.

Any routine that focuses on gaining strength would be good with this cycle IMO. The assistance excercises in Stronglifts will give you the pump.


----------



## Boshboshbosh

UKWolverine said:


> Stronglifts would be very good mate, you progress quickly with that program, even more so when the var kicks in.
> 
> Any routine that focuses on gaining strength would be good with this cycle IMO. The assistance excercises in Stronglifts will give you the pump.


cool!

my muscles are feeling a little harder already, I think thats placebo effect though, Im going to do cardio and some legs and back tonight as im out tomorrow night! (not drinking though obviousley!)


----------



## hackskii

Robbyg said:


> What sort of hcg dose would be good Scott ?


Low dose, just enough to keep testicular stimulation, yet not enough to cause aromitization.

Havnt tried it but id be willing to bet even clomid on a var cycle might keep HPTA in tune, but that would be just a guess.

Or, just a PCT at the end.


----------



## 19072

No price discussions on gear.


----------



## stevo99

scott

any thoughts on adding winny with var?


----------



## hackskii

stevo99 said:


> scott
> 
> any thoughts on adding winny with var?


I dont like the idea of two orals in one cycle.


----------



## stevo99

because of the ****down potential?


----------



## stevo99

shut that should say


----------



## Suitelf11

Personally I wouldn't put two orals in one cycle because of your liver..


----------



## Robbyg

hackskii said:


> Low dose, just enough to keep testicular stimulation, yet not enough to cause aromitization.
> 
> Havnt tried it but id be willing to bet even clomid on a var cycle might keep HPTA in tune, but that would be just a guess.
> 
> Or, just a PCT at the end.


Low dose say 100iu's eod or e3d


----------



## hackskii

250iu twice a week, then bumping that up at the end or eod.


----------



## stevo99

Suitelf11 said:


> Personally I wouldn't put two orals in one cycle because of your liver..


what if you added liv52 and milk thistle?


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Iv got milthistle at the mo for these, I was gonna grab some winny as well but a bit skint and thought it was worth starting steady!! 

ill update on yest and todays dier and training tomorrow

Muscles feeling a little harder but thats a placebo effect


----------



## Suitelf11

stevo99 said:


> what if you added liv52 and milk thistle?


That shit is overrated, don't expect wonders from it. It's only a small benefit in my eyes.

If I had to choose, I'd pick liv52 of the two.


----------



## stevo99

Suitelf11 said:


> That shit is overrated, don't expect wonders from it. It's only a small benefit in my eyes.
> 
> If I had to choose, I'd pick liv52 of the two.


im aware of that, i just mean its better than nothing


----------



## Suitelf11

stevo99 said:


> im aware of that, i just mean its better than nothing


I doubt that at times hehe.


----------



## ohmygoodness

Ala and nac are good for the liver.


----------



## stevo99

\ said:


> I doubt that at times hehe.


You doubt what?


----------



## Suitelf11

stevo99 said:


> You doubt what?


Milk thistle being better than nothing in some cases.


----------



## jimmystar

maybe for another thread but was wondering if Primobolan is similar to var or stronger ?


----------



## Boshboshbosh

So Then...

Friday

Dieting was fine, had a brilliant day at work too 

Training was wierd, I was feeling a but tired so woke myself up with some sprints, 10 mins HIIT then did strength training

Squats - 5 sets of 5, managed to get up to 135kg so upped my max by 5, still working on form

Dead's 5x5 up to 150kg

Bench 5x5

inverted row 3xf

pull ups 3xf

was only a quick session!

The Saturday, I went out sat night in fancy dress as a GEEK (which was verry fun haha!) so wanted to get my shoulders and arms looking pumped and feel toned all over so did shoulders, bit on arms, abs and pull ups as below

Warmup with resistance tube

Shoulder press - 3x10, 28kg's, 30kg's 30kg's (30 is the single dumbell weight lol so 60 total I suppose!)

Pull ups, 3xf (up to 10 now! Which im really happy with being 92kg)

Military press 3x 10

reverse fly - 3 super sets of 12 reps at 14kg, 10 at 12kg and 8 at 8kg (Love these)

Shrugs - 3 sets at 35kg each side.

then did a bit of toning on my arms, EZ bar curls, tri pulldown, dips, close grip pull up.

Was a bit of a mamoth workout and too much really but I had a free day and as I say wanted to be feeling as tight as possible for when I was out

Not really feeling anything from the var yet, muscles possibley feel a bit harder?

Had sunday as a rest day!


----------



## Smitch

My source has got some var at the moment and I've been toying with the idea of doing another course but at 100mg ED for 8 weeks. I did 50mg last time and didn't really get much out of it but peeps seem to be getting good results off 100mg.

So bloody expensive though to run at a higher dose though, well it is from my source anyway!


----------



## stevo99

Smitch said:


> My source has got some var at the moment and I've been toying with the idea of doing another course but at 100mg ED for 8 weeks. I did 50mg last time and didn't really get much out of it but peeps seem to be getting good results off 100mg.
> 
> So bloody expensive though to run at a higher dose though, well it is from my source anyway!


i think thats the optimim dose for most from what ive read

im gonna run that with 50mg Winny ED


----------



## Smitch

Hmm, winny and var? Have you run either before?


----------



## bravo9

Im currently on 60mg var at the moment,, gonna start running 80mg at the 2week mark for the remaining 6weeks,, havent noticed much as yet but a few folk said i look more vascular and pumped up,, Time will tell,

Good luck with the cycle mate


----------



## hermie07

im on week 5 now at 75mg ed pumps are crazy and hit pb's with most of my lifts have put on a bit of water weight as im stacking it with creatine but so far im loving the cycle might extend it to 10 weeks as no sides as of yet.


----------



## stevo99

Smitch said:


> Hmm, winny and var? Have you run either before?


run winny in the past alone and with test

apart from sore joints it serves me well


----------



## Smitch

The only thing that puts me off winny is the possible hair loss. I'm receding a bit as it is.


----------



## stevo99

never heard of or experienced that with winny?


----------



## denholm blue

Dagman72 said:


> 8 weeks at 80mg would be worthwhile.
> 
> PCT as well.


Do you think he should be using liv 52 or milk thistle alongside the anavar, and also do a PCT,and what do you recomend for a Pct.


----------



## Boshboshbosh

God said:


> Please stop saying the word toning... :whistling: :cursing:
> 
> Also if you trained shoulders and arms just so you can look toned, no offence but your workout plan isn't a good one. Need to have a decent structure to it. What is your routine at the moment?


You might have chosen a username called God but at the moment, I'm still going to use the words that I chose to use...

I suffer from a lot of body confidence issues due to my prior weight and so before a night out i do a full body to ensure im feeling tight.... simple as that.

the rest of the time, i have a set training plan, so go back and have a look if your interested.

Its a mix of strength sessions and isolation training with HIIT cardio.


----------



## UKWolverine

I agree with God just do Stronglifts exactly as laid out mate and you'll have some very nice strength gains when the cycle kicks in, the mass will quickly follow suit if your diet is good.

If you wanna pump before going out then more power to you. I was guilty of it on my Var cycle, keep it light and it should harm your recovery.


----------



## Boshboshbosh

God said:


> The verb to tone is used by daft magazines and shopping channels. You either mean lose fat or, in your situation, get a pump for the night out. Anyway ignore my rant it just drives me mad when people say it. The word toned is to me like the word "nap" is to Peahead
> 
> I appreciate you want to look good on a night out but to train a certain way because of it and potentially reduce your gains doesn't seem logical to me but then I suppose if you're not pushing that much, it shouldn't impact recovery greatly.
> 
> I saw the muscle groups on your OP but didn't know if you actually had structured workouts or if you just go in to the gym and decide there and then.
> 
> Strength combined with isolation seems a bit odd to me, especially training 5 days a week. Contradicts itself really. Surely if you really want to gain strength, you would cut out any unnecessary isolation movements and cut training days down a bit as even on gear you are unlikely to recover enough to train really hard 5 days a week?
> 
> Not having a go, just thinking aloud as you don't want to waste the cycle because of haphazard training. Perhaps keep a log so you can make sure to beat your previous weeks workout.
> 
> Anyway, whatever you do good luck, I am starting my own log running this at 75mg ED for 8 weeks in just over a weeks time.


Thanks for the feedback, ill use pump from now on, it is a better word but i didnt want to sound like a dick saying i pump up and go out so i look big haha! It does sound a bit vain! but let be honest! im 23 and single so course i wanna do that before I go out haha!

I think your right and my plan might be a bit OTT, overtraining, the shape I want is big shoulders, pecs and arms, decent lats, small waist and toned stomach, so not massive and bulky, more lean

So im doing the strength training as Iv heard that it really helps drop the fat, like working your legs and back, the big muscle groups, then i added in the isolation training to focus on the area's I wanted to have larger, like shoulders, pecs and arms, you know what i mean?

Ill be honest it probably is a bit Odd, but so is my mind haha!! I am very guilty of over training so ill try and stick to strong lifts!

thanks for the advice,


----------



## Boshboshbosh

haha 

Iv heard about that kind of training, high weight with long rests? I dont think im at that stage yet!!! deffo not!

So then!! Training today...

I had a **** day at work! and so trained with rage haha!

Squats - 5x5. got up to 140kg!! (well happy about this)

Deads - 3x8 - still working on form, got up to 110KG

Pull ups - 3xf

Chest press - 3x9 - was machine goes up to 255 kg but thats a lie haha, bench was busy and I was in a rush.

Leg press 3x8 120kg

was really feeling it after that - starting to feel a better pump i think.

My friend has just ordered some Onerip which looks so tempting, Thinking about adding it in and doing an 8 week cycle on that while on my var, any thoughts? Iv not done it before and as my friends starting it it would be a good idea to start when he does, just not sure yet. which is why im asking for advice


----------



## hackskii

Me personally, I would split the squats and dead lifts up, both require a ton of energy and both tax your CNS system.


----------



## Boshboshbosh

hackskii said:


> Me personally, I would split the squats and dead lifts up, both require a ton of energy and both tax your CNS system.


split them onto different days or you mean not do them one after the other?


----------



## Dagman72

BoshBoshBosh said:


> split them onto different days or you mean not do them one after the other?


Different days, so just say if you did squats on a Monday aim to do deads on a Thursday - which leaves a good few days to recover from both exercises :thumb:


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Dagman72 said:


> Different days, so just say if you did squats on a Monday aim to do deads on a Thursday - which leaves a good few days to recover from both exercises :thumb:


Cool thanks - Will do! Im going to read the advanced forum to get my form better on deads, Im feeling more like... powerful though? since i started doing squats and stuff haha, almost like im feelinf harder haha!!

Im really refining my diet as of next week as its pay day so i can stock uppppp!


----------



## Dagman72

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Cool thanks - Will do! Im going to read the advanced forum to get my form better on deads, Im feeling more like... powerful though? since i started doing squats and stuff haha, almost like im feelinf harder haha!!
> 
> Im really refining my diet as of next week as its pay day so i can stock uppppp!


Best of luck on your cycle, check youtube as well for deadlift technique and also is there anyone at your gym who could give you advice on how to deadlift correctly.

It will take time with the form (I still round my back when I'm getting tired :cursing: ) but the rounding is very moderate.


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Upodate

been ongoign with the diet and workouts, will update properly next week, been a bit manic at the moment!!

Side effects - Have had some dehydration and have been drinking loads more then usual (I normally drink 2-3 litres im not drinking 4-5)

Blood Pressure - not sure if this is stress at work or the Var but I have had some mild headaches, dry eyes, feeling of high BP

Benefits so far -

upped squat by 10KG for 5 reps

muscles feeling harder - mainly arms!

feel harder haha!

Updated pics below from this morning, I need to keep up the diet and im hoping yo see some serious progress this week!

p.s., iv just woken up, thats why the poses are spazzy hahaha!! I think id need a bit of practice before going for my Olimpia


----------



## Mr.Intensity

Dagman72 said:


> Best of luck on your cycle, check youtube as well for deadlift technique and also is there anyone at your gym who could give you advice on how to deadlift correctly.
> 
> It will take time with the form (I still round my back when I'm getting tired :cursing: ) but the rounding is very moderate.


Most people can't keep a straight back when doing

heavy deadlifts. It's because the muscles that would keep the top half

of the spine erect give up before the major muscles being worked

in the exercise.

So while your lower back and legs are still rocking

other back muscles have gotten tired.

Learnt that just yesterday!


----------



## james12345

do u by any chance train at ff in pontefract?


----------



## Bulk1

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Based on feedback so far I think ill be doing 100mg for 60 days
> 
> Im getting mixed messages regarding PCT, which is annoying, Im gonna do standard nolva clomid PCT but people are telling me not to? what are peoples thoughts on this? I have some Nolva already just incase (1st time using compounds like!)
> 
> Ill post todays diet and training up later.
> 
> Joz


 hey mate, based on some of the info you say your unsure about.. this might help.. I found this posted by another guy but looks like it could be helpful.. good luck.

Info on ANAVAR:

MYTHS

Myth #1 - Anavar will not suppress the HPTA.

False. Anavar, used in adequate dosages, will shut you down. To what degree you experience side effects of suppression (loss of libido, lethargy) is entirely dependent upon the individual and the dosages used.

Myth #2 - Var is a weak anabolic, and is not effective unless stacked with a more androgenic compound.

This could not be further from the truth. At dosages of 40mg a day and higher, anavar is incredibly effective at adding water free LBM. At around day 6-7, increased vascularity should become apparent (assuming your oxandrolone is legitimate in its dosing), and strength gains should start appearing around day 14.

If used during a clean bulk, gains of 10-20 pounds are possible. If cutting, you will maintain weight, or even put on 5-10 pounds (depending on the rate of fat loss/severity of diet). You will keep all of your gains with proper PCT.

Myth #3 - Anavar will not require any type of PCT.

This is one ive never understood. It's a pretty commonly known fact now that var is a suppressive compound. So why is it that some individuals still refuse to make a small investment in some clomid/nolva....this is your testicular function we're talking about. That said, PCT required for var is not as "heavy" as PCT for, say, a test/eq cycle. 15-20 days @ 50mg clomid should be sufficient.

LIBIDO

The only real issue of concern that i have found when running anavar alone is slight libido suppression. Anavar is suppressive enough to where you WILL feel a difference in your sex drive (and not for the better ) when using 40+mg a day. There are three options to counteract this.

#1 - Tribulus + Avena Sativa - Trib at 4-7g a day and Avena Sativa at 3-4g a day tend to help prevent any loss in performance or ability to get it up. However, using effective dosages is going to end up being as or more expensive than options 2 or 3...but its your call.

#2 - Proviron - If hairloss is an issue in your choice to use anavar, then you may want to avoid this one. But 25mg ED proviron, starting after week 2, will keep you rock hard. And it will help to harden up your muscles too .

#3 - Maintenance Test Dosage - Finally, you could choose to use testosterone to keep your willy in shape. At a dosage of around 200mg, split bi weekly, everything should keep running smoothly. Also, this will contribute to your gains much moreso than than options 1 or 2. I would keep nolva onhand on the off chance that you are severely gyno prone. Bloating should not be an issue at this dosage.

BENEFITS

Anavar is a badass drug. This is why.

#1 - Vascularity

Oxandrolone will make you veiny as all hell. And quickly. Look out for brand new bulging forearms veins by around day 6. If you are following a cutting regimen, expect new spider webs in your chest, shoulders and quads by around day 21.

#2 - Pumps

When on var, the pumps are constant. Bored sitting in class/at work? Do some unweighted calf raises. After about three minutes, your calves will be ready to pop. Youll be doing something like drinking a cup of water, and after a minute of holding it, your bi will be completely full and pumped. You may have to cut some sets short in the gym due to the painful pumpage.

#3 - Strength

Even when cutting, you can expect new strength gains every workout after about day 14-21.

#4 - Fat Loss

Anavar has been shown to contribute to accelerated fat loss in both subcutaneous and visceral fat, concentrated effects in the abdomen and thigh area. And if youve used the drug, you can attest to this...if you cant sport the 6-8 pack look on var, its not gonna happen .

CYCLE

Anavar should be run @ at least 40mg a day to see all of the benefits it offers. Dosages upwards of 80mg have been shown to exhibit diminishing returns. Also, i cant imagine the intensity of the pumps at that kind of dosage.

Cycle #1

Anavar 40-50mg ED Weeks 1-8

Tribulus 5-8g ED Weeks 1-12

Avena Sativa 2-4g ED Weeks 1-12

Clomid 50mg ED Weeks 9-11

Cycle #2

Anavar 40-50mg ED Weeks 1-8

Proviron 25mg ED Weeks 3-8

Clomid 50mg ED Weeks 9-11

Cycle #3

Anavar 40-50mg ED Weeks 1-8

Test Prop 50mg EOD Weeks 1-8

Clomid 50mg ED Weeks 9-11

If bulking, Test Enanthate could be substituted for prop, and 100mg could be injected every 3-4 days...however, this could cause more bloating, and complicate PCT timing.

LIVER PROTECTION

Anavar is a 17 Alpha Alkylated steroid, and is toxic. It has been shown to be less toxic than other orals, and is even used as liver treatment for recovering alcoholics. Still, i would limit my time using it to 8 weeks, 10 at the most.

It would be beneficial to you liver to use several different OTC supplements during, and perhaps after your cycle. A few preventive measures never hurt anyone .

1 - Milk Thistle

The classic liver protectant herb.supposedly works by blocking the entrance of harmful substances to liver cells, and hastening their expulsion. Make sure there is a high standardization of Silymarin

2 - R ALA

A powerful antioxidant

3 - NAC

Supports liver function and production of l-glutathione

4 - Vitamin C and E

Antioxidants

5 - LOADS of water

Helps to flush out your entire system

LIPID PROTECTION

Anavar isnt going to kill your cholesterol levels like some drugs (winny being one of the worst), but it may put your LDL/HDL profiles outside of the normal range. There are a few things that help, but as long as your not using 60+mg daily or running it for more than 10 weeks, i would just use flax...

1 - Flax Oil

Consuming lots of omega fatty acids promotes overall health, as well as helping to keep your lipid profile from becoming too bad.

2 - Policosanol

Used at 20mg daily to keep your HDL (good cholesterol) levels from crashing, and your LDL from becoming too high.

3 - Niacin

Preferably the flush free variety. If you wish, niacin can be used at 1-2g ED for a short period post-cycle to normalize HDL levels. Do not use for more than 7-14 days, as liver toxicity can be an issue when using those dosages of niacin for long periods of time.


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Thanks Bulk, iv seen this post before but its a really good one!!!


----------



## hackskii

Nice except you dont need to wait a week to start PCT, it can be done next day.


----------



## fazzzy

hey guys im new to the forum im just about to start a course like this on monday. i was goin to do 75mg ed for 6 weeks, you think thats ok? and if so how should i break it up during the day do you think?

cheers


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Iv just been having mine on a morning, will update tomorrow


----------



## J.E

Bosh id advise you to split the doses in half and take half AM and half PM


----------



## Boshboshbosh

aah okay mate, any time in the PM?

Its doing my head in at the moment that I really dont have the itme to update as much as id like it! but...

Did a chest set the day before yest, managed 120kg bench press for 4 clean reps on free bar, was well happy with that!!!

feeling harder muscle wise, stronger, faster recovery, but my toe hurts, however thats because some dumb bint stood on it in a heel on sunday night so not exactly a side of the VAR! 

got a new tat yesterday on my back which is gonna stop me from doing squats for a week or so >.< gonna try and work the legs with leg press and stuff to compensate! and front bar squat


----------



## snakebulge

BoshBoshBosh said:


> aah okay mate, any time in the PM?
> 
> Its doing my head in at the moment that I really dont have the itme to update as much as id like it! but...feeling harder muscle wise, stronger, faster recovery,


Sounds like your getting some good feelings from the VAR mate! Keep us updated as i'm thinking bout using something but not decided 100% yet!


----------



## stevo99

J.E said:


> Bosh id advise you to split the doses in half and take half AM and half PM


 why is that bro?


----------



## J.E

beacause the half life is around 9 hours.


----------



## stevo99

cool thanks for that


----------



## J.E

glad to help bruv


----------



## Boshboshbosh

hmmmm if its 9 hrs half life, I take it in the morning, and go gym at 6? so wouldnt it be best to take like half AM half mid day so its in full effect for Gym and recovery?


----------



## Mark j

Goodluck


----------



## Boshboshbosh

just been for a quick sesh,

CHRIST its kicking in haha! my arms felt hyawge

did stronglifts #2 workout plus some bicep curls and dips

muscles definitley feeling a lot harder, this is like day 15


----------



## Ragingagain

hi guys im new to the site, im planning on doing 40mg for around 7 weeks. this would be my first cyle. just wondering do i use nolva or clomid or both and when, i am reallt confused on pct, also which of the 2 restores your natural test and how long does it take.

thanks


----------



## ba baracuss

andy gibbs said:


> hi guys im new to the site, im planning on doing 40mg for around 7 weeks. this would be my first cyle. just wondering do i use nolva or clomid or both and when, i am reallt confused on pct, also which of the 2 restores your natural test and how long does it take.
> 
> thanks


Double the dose at a minimum. Use either, no need for both IMO or if you do, dose low. Clomid is superior though. 2 weeks should be enough if you're a young bloke.


----------



## Boshboshbosh

read all the posts in this thread... no need to double dose if first cycle, im doing 50mg.

Today just did Stronglifts #1 workout

Squats @ 130kg

Bench @ 100kg

inverted rows - failure at 12 - slow clean reps

pressups - faulure at 26, 16, 16 - good reps

reverse crunches - really felt these today!!

ended with some bicep curps and a few pull ups

diet today -

wheatabix x3 +protein shake

200g chicken + 2 slices wholemeal bread

protein shake + tablespoon peanut butter

all in one shake Post WO

gonna have protein + good carbs for dinner and the casein before sleep!

gonna FINALLY get back into the morning cardio as of tomorrow!! I NEED TO GET BACK ON IT AND FOCUS!!

losing focus recently!! I wish i had no tastebuds so i could just eat chicken and tuna with salad all the time but i dont like half the things out there! :S


----------



## Smitch

I got fvck all really off 50mg. Don't get me wrong, i did gain a couple of kg off it but was dissapointed overall with the results. The shin pumps were crippling too, even if i walked fast!


----------



## Boshboshbosh

My FOCUS is back!!!

Diet today

Breakfast - 30g protein, 2 eggs, 1 egg white in a shake (rly wasnt hungry this morning and was in a rush!!) Few almonds

11AM - 30g protein, tablespoon peanutbutter

1PM - 200g chicken

4pm - Peanutbutter + pistacio nuts and a few almonds

5pm - Shake pre gym

7pm post workout - Pork Chopsssssss!!

Pre bed - Casein

Gonna do 2 weeks low carbs and see how it goes full 2 week cut before a carb up on the 15th day to fully depleat my bodyu of ****!!

Im hoping that the amino's in my shakes and the Anavar will help me keep the muscle while im cutting (this was the plan all along but had too many social events)


----------



## DGS

yo where did you get that stripey vest from bro ?


----------



## Boshboshbosh

from a second hand shop called blue rinse in leeds man, not a good look though, i went out in it and 2 men came onto me! bad times haha!! shops like that are best for vests tho i think, dont like all these allsaints ones n stuff, everyone wears them.

forgot to mention - im gonna hammer some cardio tonight after doing stronglifts #1 yesterday, gonna do atleast 45 mins, im thinking 5 mins warmup, 10 mins jog, 20 mins HIIT 1 min on 1 min off sprints, 5 min jog, 5 min wlk, then might do 15 mins on cross trainer! make it an hour!


----------



## snakebulge

Glad you got your focus back bro! Keep up the good work! Results are starting to appear after 15 days - Good times!! :thumb:


----------



## Chimpo

anyone have an idea when is the best time to take anavar? i was told 15 mins before you train is fine anyone have any knowledge on the subject?


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Chimpo said:


> anyone have an idea when is the best time to take anavar? i was told 15 mins before you train is fine anyone have any knowledge on the subject?


its halflife as mentioned is 9 hours so peak time it works is 9 hours on, so surley 9 hours before you train is where its at? haha!

Iv just been doing mine on a morning, fits with my routine


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Hi Guys

OK 1st day new diet, as in the previous post!!

iv done well today!!! bought a tub of Quark which im gonna try tonight! Mixed with Sweetner and Peanutbutter and protein powder! to make a fake icecream HOPEFULLY!!

I have attached some pics from today after gym!

plz take into account my diet hasnt been the best thus far, im hoping these 3 weeks are gonna sport a BIG difference in my body comp!!

i think if i lose a st in fat with this new diet id get to where i wanna be...

Also just did Cardio....

5 mins warmup - 20 min HIIT 2 min cool down - SWEATING!!

Ill let you know how the quark tastes!!

PS any bodyfat guesses plz?


----------



## CJ

looking good mate, nice back shot in the profile pic,

Best way to eat quark is to mix with a yogourt and fruit, I have one every day.

How far are you into the cycle mate ??


----------



## snakebulge

Looking good buddy! Keep up the good work and hope the diet gets you where you wanna be which with focus and determination (which i know you've got) you'll be there in no time!  :thumbup1:


----------



## Boshboshbosh

CJones said:


> looking good mate, nice back shot in the profile pic,
> 
> Best way to eat quark is to mix with a yogourt and fruit, I have one every day.
> 
> How far are you into the cycle mate ??


Cheers man - been doing loads on my back, gone from 4 pull ups to 3 sets of 10 haha!

im on day 18! about 40 left! (doing 60 days at 50mg then some clomid!)


----------



## CJ

It'll be interesting to see where we both sit at the end of our cycles

I'm on Day 10 of a Tbol cycle (doing 60mg ed)

My cycle log is at the botom of this page


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Ill take a look mate nice one!

just made the quark! its nice!! Kinda like fromais frais or whatever, mixed it with 30g protein, peanut butter and sweetner!!


----------



## hackskii

17 to 20% id say.

If you go low carb you have to up fats.


----------



## Boshboshbosh

hackskii said:


> 17 to 20% id say.
> 
> If you go low carb you have to up fats.


do you think im undereating at the moment with what I mentioned earlier? iv kinda been eating similar amounts for ages and maybe thats holding me back


----------



## hackskii

If carbs are high and energy high cool.

If carbs are low and fats are high, then energy is cool too.

When you swap carbs for fats and use these for fuel, magic happens.

Providing cals are in a loss.


----------



## Boshboshbosh

hackskii said:


> If carbs are high and energy high cool.
> 
> If carbs are low and fats are high, then energy is cool too.
> 
> When you swap carbs for fats and use these for fuel, magic happens.
> 
> Providing cals are in a loss.


Cool

my diet and supplement plan (rough) is attached, I just ordered some Creatine and Glutamine from Ebay to add these in, well giddy about getting them, like a child, just a bit worried about muscle loss!

got 500g of each for a total of £24 free delivery! 

not been on crea mono for ages so looking forward to it


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Day 2 of diet going strong!!

Just done stronglifts #2!

Got my squats up to 145kg!! (worked up to 145 and managed 4 reps!)

the bar was bending! Never lifted that much before!

did deads @ 100KG

feeling well warm now! just tucking into my fatty protein meal


----------



## snakebulge

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Day 2 of diet going strong!!
> 
> Just done stronglifts #2!
> 
> Got my squats up to 145kg!! (worked up to 145 and managed 4 reps!)
> 
> the bar was bending! Never lifted that much before!
> 
> did deads @ 100KG


Good work buddy! Things seem to be going well. Keep up the good work!


----------



## denholm blue

BoshBoshBosh said:


> its halflife as mentioned is 9 hours so peak time it works is 9 hours on, so surley 9 hours before you train is where its at? haha!
> 
> Iv just been doing mine on a morning, fits with my routine


You say 9 hours before you train,did you split your dose i.e. 25mg in morning 25mg in the evening.Do you think its better before food or after.

I finaly got sorted out and im planning on starting Fri,keep up you log

its been a blast.


----------



## Boshboshbosh

denholm blue said:


> You say 9 hours before you train,did you split your dose i.e. 25mg in morning 25mg in the evening.Do you think its better before food or after.
> 
> I finaly got sorted out and im planning on starting Fri,keep up you log
> 
> its been a blast.


haha iv just been doing it in the morning 1st thing empty stomach with a pint of water so it absorbs, then i have amino acids, fat burners and omega's before I eat

I think its better before food, theres no reaction with stomach and no minging taste, just a bit powdery

iv decided aswell im gonna make a lil ebook with my diet each day because i know how hard it is thinking of low carb foods, it wont be the best piece of work but hopefully might help a few people and i can put it on my blog

Day 3 today and I have nandos tonight so just chicken for me! beautiful date though so its all good haha!!


----------



## snakebulge

BoshBoshBosh said:


> I have nandos tonight so just chicken for me! beautiful date though so its all good haha!!


Good lad! :thumb: :beer:


----------



## stevo99

looks quite a simple to follw diet that joel, how you finding it?


----------



## Boshboshbosh

stevo99 said:


> looks quite a simple to follw diet that joel, how you finding it?


tad hungry but that happens on day 3, i did it for 11 days a while back and lost a st haha! well sorted my plateau out!

to be honest , I think im gonna manage 2 weeks no carbs - then im gonna abuse the hell out of my cheat day, day 15 = ben & jerrys + a protein shake for breakfast hahahaa!!! I CANT WAIT!!!

Feeling so lean though

energy wise - i lifted more than i ever had yesterday! but that was only day 2

itll be a different story in a week im sure! energy will drop

Ill keep you informed


----------



## Rekless

Low carb, High protein High fat is great. do feel flat at times as no glyco in your muscles but the belly is also flat!


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Started diet on Monday 6th/09 weight was 14st 12lb

Weighed myself this morning, Weight is 14st 9lb

Muscles feeling STRAWNG!  arms feeling a tab smaller but gonna sort that out tonight, not trained them intensley for a while!

Gonna do Stronglifts #1 tonight with some arms and abs

p.s. Date went well + shes mega haha! bangin!


----------



## Boshboshbosh

some progress pics!

So happy with this diet, im on day 4 now, my glutamine and creatine have come thru the post but i wasnt in so picking them up tomorrow morning  

cant wait to get on the Glut cos heard about it encouraging natural GH? im gonna try n get more sleep too! 10:30 every night till 7 AM


----------



## CJ

Looking good mate


----------



## Rekless

Deffo adding more definition and shape, Especially on your chest!


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Rekless said:


> Deffo adding more definition and shape, Especially on your chest!


Cheers mate

tried benched 120kg yesterday for 6 reps

Felt light so went for 140kg.... bad move haha! had a sound bloke spotting me, couldnt lift it, so thats my new goal, 140kg press

maxed out and partial repped bench press at 60 after that though for abuot 16 reps


----------



## snakebulge

Looking good mate. Keep up the hard work and reaping the benefits! :thumb:


----------



## Boshboshbosh

God said:


> Good benching :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, bit gutted about the 140 haha! better go to up in increments of 5kg eh instead of 20 haha!!! Im not on Decca!!


----------



## stevo99

how are your joints feeling?


----------



## Boshboshbosh

stevo99 said:


> how are your joints feeling?


fine to be honest man, stronger if anything, have had faster recovery


----------



## stevo99

mine are sore as hell although i am doing 50mg winny with 100mg anavar

strength has started to shoot up now, im just coming to end of week 2.

what a great med!

gone from dunbell shoulder press 30kg per arm and did 10 reps easily on 42.5kg per arm last night!! mental


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Ok so just had a tiny cheat on my diet....

Nothing in the house so had a slice of ham and 2 rashers of bacon with....wait for it.... A SINGLE SLICE OF SEEDED BREAD!!! which i guess was about 15g of carbs???

So im at the gym at 1 today so gonna work my ASS off to burn the little bitch off haha!!

Day 6 of low carbs today, dropped 5 lbs, losing a tad of energy, no as hungry as I was

not finding it as hard as last time I did it!!


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Down to 14st 4 now!

Muscle still retained, shoulders feeling goooood so is chest!

Gonna do stronglifts #1 tomorrow along with loads fo ABS and biceps!!

I Wish weekends were longer....

Update on girl.... its going well and shes fricking MEGA haha!!


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Day 8 No Carbs...

stupid ****ing stretch marks!


----------



## CJ

Nice mate, abs are starting to come through

Chest is looking good as well


----------



## Boshboshbosh

CJones said:


> Nice mate, abs are starting to come through
> 
> Chest is looking good as well


Cheers man, i think i need to lose about another 10 lbs to get proper abs tho :S


----------



## UKWolverine

Good to see you're doing well man, makes me wanna get back on!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Boshboshbosh

UKWolverine said:


> Good to see you're doing well man, makes me wanna get back on!
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Cheers man!!

So today is day 9 on my low carb cut!

down to 14st 5lb! pics as in above post taken last night

today is Stronglifts #1 but im gonna do a load on my arms aswell! maybe 15 mins cardio on xtrainer to kick start the week n get blood flowing a bit!

Anavar update -

Keeping muscle well - Strength up!

Sides - only one experiences is achne, tiny spots on my shoulders and a couple of my chest, not LOADS but a few tiny ones

Got some Liv52 on the way which might help? i hope anyway!


----------



## Boshboshbosh

p.s. what would people say my body fat looks like on the latest pics?


----------



## musio

:beer:



hackskii said:


> If carbs are high and energy high cool.
> 
> If carbs are low and fats are high, then energy is cool too.
> 
> When you swap carbs for fats and use these for fuel, magic happens.
> 
> Providing cals are in a loss.


you're posts have always been good!

What fats should he replace with carbs with?


----------



## hackskii

Actually it doesnt matter, but you always should have a ballance of all fats from saturated, to monounsaturated, to polyunsaturated.

1/3 of each is cool, but honestly, I have done keto diets with almost all fats comming from saturated ones and fat loss was the same.

Only fat the body cant make are EFS's, the others the body can make from food.

In fact, pound down lots of carbs, you will get fat:lol:


----------



## Little_Jay

looking good mate! i cant wait to do a cut like this!, need the size first though!


----------



## Boshboshbosh

cheers guys

not feeling as lean today? :/

its day 10 of low carbs

yesterday my diet was

3 Eggs + 30g protein + water

30g pistacio nuts + 30g protein

300g chicken

tbsp peanut butter + small handful almonds

40g protein (had 30% pre workout and rest after I worked out)

250g pork

Handful Peanuts

Am I eating too much? doesnt seem like im stuffing my face? are my fats wrong etc?

I did Stronglifts #1 and some on my arms last night!

Gonna do an hour Cardio tonight and Abs


----------



## snakebulge

Looking good fella. I don't think you're eating too much but i'm not an expert like some of them on here. Nice to see the results are coming through though buddy!


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Update - VERY BAD MOOD and lack of concentration lol!

This this is the no carbs more then anything, well stressing!

plus someone in my office is really REALLY REALLY ****ing me off

X_X


----------



## Rekless

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Update - VERY BAD MOOD and lack of concentration lol!
> 
> This this is the no carbs more then anything, well stressing!
> 
> plus someone in my office is really REALLY REALLY ****ing me off
> 
> X_X


Who? :tongue: hahaha!


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Rekless said:


> Who? :tongue: hahaha!


LOL! that would be telling wouldnt it! lets just say im ready for the gym!!

Attached is my breakdown for Today (same as it has been for past 10 days TBH with fibre coming from shakes as they have hemp in and nuts + i just cant eat veg, iv tried a lot lol!)

let me know what you think? think I might be a bit off???


----------



## CJ

We're did you getthat chart bud ?


----------



## Suitelf11

Alcohol 0%? Up the Alcohol to 20'ish


----------



## Boshboshbosh

CJones said:


> We're did you getthat chart bud ?


fitday

google it, you input all the foods n it sorts it out for you! its SO good, free too!!!

IT guy at work showed me it as im helping him train n stuff


----------



## hackskii

Looks ok to me too.


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Heres today diet and breakdown!!

Did 30 min jog yesterday at 9 on treadmill and got a reet sweat on! did a couple of sprints to get my heartrate up

I was feeling really unwell last night and i was ****ed off all day yest so I had a mini refeed, just had 3 slices of wholemeal seeded bread as toast and some sugar

Woke up this morning feeling more toned!

back on low carbs today! gonna still have my proper cheat day on sunday and then hammer the carb cycling!

Im also looking into a cycle of Test Prop for the next time I do gear.... was kind of thinking of getting it at the end of the month and doing an 8 week cycle of it (4 weeks of it ill still be running var then ill of run out it so ill have 4 weeks left on test prop.... not sure if this is safe though or im best waiting until iv finished this and rested?)


----------



## hackskii

Why not consider longer acting testosterone for your first cycle?

Test prop you will have to jab a few times a week minimum.

Enanthate, cypionate you wont have to do that, and can get away with once a week.


----------



## Boshboshbosh

hackskii said:


> Why not consider longer acting testosterone for your first cycle?
> 
> Test prop you will have to jab a few times a week minimum.
> 
> Enanthate, cypionate you wont have to do that, and can get away with once a week.


Prop was recommended to me, with E the only thing im worried about is the water retention etc and if i start getting the estrogen sides,

I was thinking the below

8 weeks

Test Prop 1ml EOD

Adex 0.5mg E2-3D (still researching)

then Nolva and Clomid

was possibly thinking about adding in NPP which has been recommended as well - still researching this too though!


----------



## hermie07

bosh looks like the cycle is going really well for you so far, how long you got left and what sort of pct are you going to use to hopefully keep all/most of your gains??


----------



## hackskii

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Prop was recommended to me, with E the only thing im worried about is the water retention etc and if i start getting the estrogen sides,
> 
> I was thinking the below
> 
> 8 weeks
> 
> Test Prop 1ml EOD
> 
> Adex 0.5mg E2-3D (still researching)
> 
> then Nolva and Clomid
> 
> was possibly thinking about adding in NPP which has been recommended as well - still researching this too though!


Bosh, first of all testosterone is testosterone period, one ester attached to the testosterone making release time faster or longer makes no diffrence in estrogenic sides.

Only diffrence is more pinning or less pinning.

First cycle would be more pinning?

That makes no sense to me, prop is good, but cyp, or enanthate will make things far easier.

How many mg per ml is the prop you are considering using.

Some people get far more pain with prop than cyp or enanthate, making again less likely a first cycle.

Water retention is more to do with diet and managing estrogen than the ester attached to the testsoterone.

Something like 500mg a week of test would be awesome.

You will really enjoy the gains.


----------



## snakebulge

Again, i quote, wise words from a wise fella!

Any information/advice given by Hacksii IMO has to be considered and listened to as he knows his stuff and i would defo take into consideration if he was helping me out!


----------



## Boshboshbosh

hackskii said:


> Bosh, first of all testosterone is testosterone period, one ester attached to the testosterone making release time faster or longer makes no diffrence in estrogenic sides.
> 
> Only diffrence is more pinning or less pinning.
> 
> First cycle would be more pinning?
> 
> That makes no sense to me, prop is good, but cyp, or enanthate will make things far easier.
> 
> How many mg per ml is the prop you are considering using.
> 
> Some people get far more pain with prop than cyp or enanthate, making again less likely a first cycle.
> 
> Water retention is more to do with diet and managing estrogen than the ester attached to the testsoterone.
> 
> Something like 500mg a week of test would be awesome.
> 
> You will really enjoy the gains.


Ok great stuff thankyou for that mate,

Ill probs do 500mg Test-E then, i had high estrogen as a kid so im thinking about running Nolva on cycle as well


----------



## Boshboshbosh

gyppo12345 said:


> bosh looks like the cycle is going really well for you so far, how long you got left and what sort of pct are you going to use to hopefully keep all/most of your gains??


about 25 days left mate, just doing like a low dose long cycle and its going well, thinking about putting some Test - E in now as above though starting next week!

PCT is going to be standard Clomid + Nolva! once iv used them I have a bottle of Gaspari Nolvadex XT to use as well and might get some DAA to get my natural test up


----------



## hackskii

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Ok great stuff thankyou for that mate,
> 
> Ill probs do 500mg Test-E then, i had high estrogen as a kid so im thinking about running Nolva on cycle as well


I would consider running an AI instead, just makes more sense.


----------



## Boshboshbosh

hackskii said:


> I would consider running an AI instead, just makes more sense.


Adex at 0.5mg E3D then?


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Hi Guys

Just a quick update

diets been same as, cant wait for my cheat day on sunday!!

when iv been dying for something sweet iv had like peanutbutter mixed with water, whey, cocoa powder and sweetner!

had increased achne, something i HATE, my LIV52 hasent arrived yet either >.< cant wait for it to come!

Im feeling lean, stronger, good bodyshape, will put some more pics up at the weekend to show progress..

weights stayed about same so think im putting on muscle?

I did a BF check with calipers, I was quite liberal with the measurements and wasnt kind to myself, attached is the result!

VERY happy with it to be honest, I wanna get to 10% though =/ plus im not too sure how accurate they are!


----------



## snakebulge

Looking good mate. Where did you get the calculation sheet from as i would like to use this.


----------



## Boshboshbosh

snakebulge said:


> Looking good mate. Where did you get the calculation sheet from as i would like to use this.


here it is mate

http://www.naturalphysiques.com/tools.php?itemid=31

I hear a lot of scepticism of these sorts of sheets though so not sure how accurate =/

to get down to 10% this calculation would mean I need to lose about 8lb's more!

gonna go do a BIG cardio and leg session today! knacker myself out for a nice rest day tomorrow!

going to do chest, arms and core on Saturday then back on stronglifts as of Monday!


----------



## Boshboshbosh

progress pics as of just now


----------



## Dagman72

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Adex at 0.5mg E3D then?


Yes and see how you go on the dose.


----------



## hackskii

It almost looks like you had pubertal gyno or something.........


----------



## Boshboshbosh

hackskii said:


> It almost looks like you had pubertal gyno or something.........


had high estrogen as a kid, which is why im both worried and eagar to try out a course of test... worried because of the estro... which the Adex should take care of? and eagar because having higher test in my blood should sort out my body shape and drop the estro look of higher levels of fat in the wrong places?

Im thinking about seeing the doc as well maybe after the var and before I do this cycle and getting bloods ran to see if there is anything they can do for it as well?


----------



## hackskii

You manage estrogen then you should not have a problem.

Dont cold turkey that AI either, estrogen rebounding is no joke.


----------



## Little_Jay

hackskii said:


> You manage estrogen then you should not have a problem.
> 
> Dont cold turkey that AI either, estrogen rebounding is no joke.


 what do you mean by that mate? im thinking of runing a AI with a test cycle?


----------



## hackskii

Managing estrogen is just allowing you to lower it to more normal levles so you wont have estrogenic sides.

Estrogen rebounding is simple, when you block estrogen at the manufacturing level, your estrogen receptors become sensitive, once you stop the AI, estrogen floods the receptors and bang, you get gyno, this is called estrogen rebounding.


----------



## Little_Jay

hackskii said:


> Managing estrogen is just allowing you to lower it to more normal levles so you wont have estrogenic sides.
> 
> Estrogen rebounding is simple, when you block estrogen at the manufacturing level, your estrogen receptors become sensitive, once you stop the AI, estrogen floods the receptors and bang, you get gyno, this is called estrogen rebounding.


oo yeah, thats make sense, so how do you prevent the rebound mate?


----------



## Boshboshbosh

james4d said:


> oo yeah, thats make sense, so how do you prevent the rebound mate?


I think by "not going cold turkey" he mean taper off the AI towards to end? Like if you doing 0.5mg every 3 days, do it every 4, then every 5, then 6,

or 0.25 e3d for a bit? like the fade out the effects instead of just removing them then you body can adjust


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Update on stomach/fat loss

Iv dropped a decent amount I think, but not as much as i'd hoped being on such low carbs!

I think I need to carb refeed day and then maybe the carb cycling might be better for me?

I just cant seem to shift this fat and its doing my head in!!!

Sides have come in quite a bit and lose some off my waist its just the front!

Scientifically/mathmatically it just doesnt workout though? with my calorie intake + energy output per day I should be losing more?

Embarrasing pics lol...


----------



## snakebulge

You may not have lost as much as you would have hoped - or just hoping that it would happen overnight mate, but you're moving in the right direction - which is always a good sign. Try dropping your carbs even more for a couple a days and see how you go with that, you may see a substantial difference within 2-3 days, you may not, everyone's different.

If i remember rightly, and correct me if i'm wrong, you're doing fasted cardio too. Just ensure not too overdo this as IMO fasted cardio can also lead to some amount of muscle loss which you've spent the time and money building up. Others wouldn't agree with this and as i say this is IMO and everyone's body is different.


----------



## Boshboshbosh

snakebulge said:


> You may not have lost as much as you would have hoped - or just hoping that it would happen overnight mate, but you're moving in the right direction - which is always a good sign. Try dropping your carbs even more for a couple a days and see how you go with that, you may see a substantial difference within 2-3 days, you may not, everyone's different.
> 
> If i remember rightly, and correct me if i'm wrong, you're doing fasted cardio too. Just ensure not too overdo this as IMO fasted cardio can also lead to some amount of muscle loss which you've spent the time and money building up. Others wouldn't agree with this and as i say this is IMO and everyone's body is different.


Thanks for this man, I havent had a chance to do any fasted cardio so maybe I need to introduce this!

Im gonna go do 45mins-1hour cardio tonight, working it out though... If I need to lose 9lbs to get to 10% body fat, thats 31,500 calories I need to burn off in FAT! so thats what say 60ish days at 500 per day?

Maybe I just need more patience!


----------



## Boshboshbosh

quick update

achne sides have settles down!

i finally got my LIV52 thru the post and started taking

looking into getting hold of some Sustanon 250 and doing a 10 week cycle at 500mg, along with Adex.

Probs gonna start this in my last 2 weeks of my Anavar cycle!

Diet down went well and feeling leaner, onto carb cycling now!

im doing carb day's, low carb days and no carb rest days. no carbs after 7/8pm (maybe non after evening gym sesh.

Heres a pic of where im at now, going towards my desired body shape, just need to tighten up the core.

When I had carbs this weekend when i had a break from the diet i felt like iv made a lot more progress with muscle?

I did chest, Triceps and abs on sat and still feeling the effects!


----------



## Rob R

Looking good mate! I'm running a similar cycle to you but 40mg e/d, on day 6 at the moment so just going through the placebo effects! Keep up the good work


----------



## Boshboshbosh

God said:


> Think you just need to be a bit more patient. You're not going to build mountains of muscle or lose tonnes of fat in just a couple of weeks no matter if you're taking var, sust or whatever. IMO you just need to stick to one routine and try and progress rather than chopping and changing everything as you will never know what has worked and what hasn't.
> 
> If you're running sust if you haven't already considered it, look into an AI as it looks from your pic as if you may have some mild gyno so you maybe prone?
> 
> Don't take this as criticism, just trying to help. Good luck.


Hi Mate,

your totally right, I'v decided to go on Sust as a definitate, my friend is picking some up for me.

I am going to run 500mg a week with Adex aswell (tbh im more interested in the results from the Adex lowering my estro!) but I am looking forward to the test as well.

my main focus is going to be keeping diet diet consistent and clean

Joel


----------



## God

BoshBoshBosh said:


> (tbh im more interested in the results from the Adex lowering my estro!) but I am looking forward to the test as well.


Why's that?


----------



## Boshboshbosh

God said:


> Why's that?


i think i have quite high estrogen as it is which is the reason im retaining fat in certain area's, im hoping that it might help be shed it by managing my estrogen


----------



## Boshboshbosh

God said:


> Oh right. Could it not be where you were quite large before (think I saw you were somewhere) and just have some stubborn fat? Might not necessarily be estrogen that's the issue. Just thinking aloud...


your right it could definatley be, i feel like i get quite a bit of water retention too so thought a few of the symptoms point towards estro? im seeing my doc on the 30th so going to have a chat about it (they were sod all help last time though!)

Im gonna keep at it and try and stay consistant aswell hopefully it will go


----------



## snakebulge

Looking good mate - you have made so much progress!

If you get nowhere with the doc, IME it's worth trying another at the same surgery as they all have different opinions and attitudes towards helping. Keep us updated but keep at it!


----------



## Boshboshbosh

cheers mate

heres a new pic, getting the sus asap, cant wait to get on that.

as in other thread im gonna be taking novedex XT 2 caps before bed to tr and lower my est till i get the adex

introduced more cardio

doing 20 mins HIIT sprinting then 20 mins high resistance on cross trainer - right wear on!


----------



## Little_Jay

lookin great mate, what was the highest you went bodyfat wise, am bulking atm, want to try and get to your sort of size before i cut ya see!


----------



## Boshboshbosh

james4d said:


> lookin great mate, what was the highest you went bodyfat wise, am bulking atm, want to try and get to your sort of size before i cut ya see!


right now my calipers say im about 13.4, but then people look at me and say 17 lol! i have a lot of muscle mass but still have quite a bit of fat, id say im about 14-15%

when I was mega fat I was about 95% Fat  , was like 22st and sod all muscle

if your bulking is just make sure you keep it clean with the right carbs and stuff! then you wont put on too much fat while you grow? its hard to shift haha!


----------



## Rekless

some large arms, what they measuring now?


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Sorry not been updating much been mega busy!!!

Arms are 16.5inch's Reckless!! That decent?

Im going on Sustanon 500mg per week as of Saturday so Ill start a seperate log - however I will post a full review with pics of this Anavar only cycle before I jab!


----------



## stevo99

did you start the test??


----------



## Ragingagain

BoshBoshBosh said:


> I think by "not going cold turkey" he mean taper off the AI towards to end? Like if you doing 0.5mg every 3 days, do it every 4, then every 5, then 6,
> 
> or 0.25 e3d for a bit? like the fade out the effects instead of just removing them then you body can adjust


sorry guys what is AI again?


----------



## Boshboshbosh

I DIED!

only joking.

Sorry, Near the end of the cycle I added in 500mg Sus and so the cycle ended up being 10 weeks of Var 2 weeks of Var and Sus and then 8 more weeks of just Sus.

My diet wasnt the best throught the Sus cycle due to a number of personal reasons!

in regards to just the Anavar... I would highly reccomend, I saw NO Side effects, lost about 5lbs in fat and added 8-10lbs of muscle over the course, the was due to a big diet change on cycle aswell, was eating rubbish before.

Im going to do another 2 var cycles before the summer.


----------



## [email protected]

Would be intrested to see the results.


----------



## BlackCoffee

very good thread, infact youve turned me onto the 'darkside' will be doing some var soon!


----------



## bighead1985

Good thread, cheers


----------



## eezy1

can anavar cause gyno then? edit: cancel that last comment. clearly it doesnt.

hey bosh can i pm u sometime. ive got afew Q`s on var id like to ask


----------



## Robbyg

No


----------



## Boshboshbosh

eezy1 said:


> can anavar cause gyno then? edit: cancel that last comment. clearly it doesnt.
> 
> hey bosh can i pm u sometime. ive got afew Q`s on var id like to ask


Sure mate go for it! happy to help!


----------



## eezy1

great, am not allowed to pm onhere yet


----------



## Dagman72

eezy1 said:


> great, am not allowed to pm onhere yet


Well if it is not about sourcing or price - then ask your questions on this thread.


----------



## bayman

Bosh, did the Anavar give you any shin pumps or cramps whilst doing cardio?


----------



## Boshboshbosh

bayman said:


> Bosh, did the Anavar give you any shin pumps or cramps whilst doing cardio?


yeah i got a few, made running pretty hard to be honest, i think the key is staying hydrated though!


----------



## bayman

What dose did you end up running, 50mg or 100mg per day? Would you run it again?


----------



## Boshboshbosh

did 50mg a day for 70 days because i got prochem 50mg tabs in a tub of 70 haha, lowish dose that, still had good results.

Im about to do a Pro Hormone Cycle, Epistane and X-Tren clone, for 6 weeks, im then probably gonna have 2 months off and go onto another Var Cycle to cut up before the summer, probs at 75mg


----------



## cas

have you got a after shot then?

looks like you done well.


----------



## Vinney

Great thread this..... its made my mind up for sure. thanks josh.


----------



## Bulk1

hackskii said:


> Nice except you dont need to wait a week to start PCT, it can be done next day.


Cool, I think thats what the guy was suggesting, at the end of week 8 start the PCT at the start of week 9 (next day).


----------



## Sun123

Read this thread with much interest. Noticed your comments about your arm size. Do you reckon you gained any size whilst on anavar only ?


----------



## Padbear

Interesting log. I am hoping to try a 40mg cycle for 6 weeks, I will be geting 60 x 40mg tablets. My goal is only to cut the fat. My diet will create the deficit and hopefully the var and heavy lifting will help hold onto the muscle.

Hackskii: I am planning to take Clomid as part of the PCT, but I am not sure how much and for how long? Also would HCG be needed during a cycle as listed above and can HCG be taken in tablet form?

Thank you for any help.


----------

